# Tiny bubbles rolling BM Advance



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Okay so I've tried the Wooster foam rollers black and green, quarter inch microfiber, and the 3/16th pro doo z, still getting tiny little bubbles. They appear as soon as I roll on, and a lot of them pop but a lot of them don't. Is this an advance thing? I don't really remember having these problems in the past, but it's been awhile since I've tried rolling interior trim. I'm trying to roll on some MDF, but have had the same problem on metal doors too.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

yes sometimes seen in advance. add 1/2floz of regular paint thinner. It acts as a defoamer and reduces surface tension.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've gotten the Advance bubbles and handle it with a light tip off with a brush. I'll also have to try the paint thinner additive mentioned by cocomonkeynuts though... It just comes from the agitation adding air and can happen with many different kinds of materials.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> yes sometimes seen in advance. add 1/2floz of regular paint thinner. It acts as a defoamer and reduces surface tension.


As usual thanks for the advice Coco, is that 1/2 oz per gallon or just 1/2 oz into ny cut bucket?


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Joe67 said:


> I've gotten the Advance bubbles and handle it with a light tip off with a brush. I'll also have to try the paint thinner additive mentioned by cocomonkeynuts though... It just comes from the agitation adding air and can happen with many different kinds of materials.


Hey Joe. Yeah that's what I've been having to do also. I've been getting a lot of previously sprayed MDF jobs lately though, and I want to be able to roll it and make it appear as close to the sprayed finished as possible. I've actually been thinking about spraying the mdf on these occupied repaints, but that's a whole different thread i suppose.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

fromthenorthwest said:


> As usual thanks for the advice Coco, is that 1/2 oz per gallon or just 1/2 oz into ny cut bucket?


1/2floz into a gallon usually is enough. I have put upwards of 2floz into advance.

usually with advance i tell customers who brush and roll to thin 2floz/gallon water.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't know if I'd thin a water-based paint with a solvent. That's like adding water to oil paint.

The "solvent" for water-based paints is water! Thin it with that.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Masterwork said:


> I don't know if I'd thin a water-based paint with a solvent. That's like adding water to oil paint.
> 
> The "solvent" for water-based paints is water! Thin it with that.


Sounds weird to me to, but I'm no chemist and inclined to trust coco's judgment/experience on such things. As for thinning Advance, it's already quite pretty thin and drippy so I'd not be inclined to do it. However, I'm thinking I'll try the little bit of thinner for the defoaming and surface tension reduction. 1/2 oz / gal isn't much.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe67 said:


> Sounds weird to me to, but I'm no chemist and inclined to trust coco's judgment/experience on such things. As for thinning Advance, it's already quite pretty thin and drippy so I'd not be inclined to do it. However, I'm thinking I'll try the little bit of thinner for the defoaming and surface tension reduction. 1/2 oz / gal isn't much.


Came as a recomendation from my BM rep after we saw some pinholes when spraying advance. Sure enough it works. Have also used this with with mooreguard...


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Came as a recomendation from my BM rep after we saw some pinholes when spraying advance. Sure enough it works. Have also used this with with mooreguard...


I agree..oil-in-water emulsions can be reduced with mineral spirits, but don’t over do it. One of my flooring reps suggested adding mineral spirits to one of the earlier commercially available oil-in-water emulsion floor coatings we were using, the application of which was pure was bubble hell. It had the same alkyd emulsifier used in Moorgard & Moorglo and the addition of a capful of mineral spirits did wonders in reducing the incidence of bubbles and didn’t impact the finish.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had the same issue with SW multi-surface acrylic and can confirm that adding just a cap full of thinner to a gallon solved the problem. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> I don't know if I'd thin a water-based paint with a solvent. That's like adding water to oil paint.
> 
> The "solvent" for water-based paints is water! Thin it with that.


Advance is an alkyd/water hybrid. So theretically they have already mixed oil and water. I believe the tds states to do a final rinse of equipment with mineral spirits.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Okay so I've tried the Wooster foam rollers black and green, quarter inch microfiber, and the 3/16th pro doo z, still getting tiny little bubbles. They appear as soon as I roll on, and a lot of them pop but a lot of them don't. Is this an advance thing? I don't really remember having these problems in the past, but it's been awhile since I've tried rolling interior trim. I'm trying to roll on some MDF, but have had the same problem on metal doors too.


 I had this problem last summer when spraying advance. From what I recall, it was a combination of very low humidity and the agitation of the product before application. I used the same can of paint 6 months later with no issues. Super bizarre. Turn the heat down and add some conditioner..


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Weird. I actually didn't have luck with the capful of thinner in my case, but the thinner i had on hand was specs paint thinner and i know coco said to use regular thinner, so that might be part of the problem. I didn't realize there was multiple types of thinner other than the normal and the worthless eco-friendly stuff. At any rate the job is done and the people are happy, I just tipped everything off with the brush. I think may switch to scuff X for my next brush and roll trim job, as I've had good results spraying it. Thanks for the all great info!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Weird. I actually didn't have luck with the capful of thinner in my case, but the thinner i had on hand was specs paint thinner and i know coco said to use regular thinner, so that might be part of the problem. I didn't realize there was multiple types of thinner other than the normal and the worthless eco-friendly stuff. At any rate the job is done and the people are happy, I just tipped everything off with the brush. I think may switch to scuff X for my next brush and roll trim job, as I've had good results spraying it. Thanks for the all great info!


I have never had the bubbles with Scuff-X. The open time is shorter, but it still lays down really well. And doesn't have that crazy time to recoat.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

If you're brushing and rolling try the Cabinet Coat Acrylic Urethane. Roll it with a 1/2 in microfiber cover and it will look sprayed. Stuff lays down unbelievably well.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

monarchski said:


> If you're brushing and rolling try the Cabinet Coat Acrylic Urethane. Roll it with a 1/2 in microfiber cover and it will look sprayed. Stuff lays down unbelievably well.


It's also runny like advance. Personally I'd be afraid of a 1/2 nap if it was a vertical surface. I can just see it sagging. (But I may just be incompetent...) Horizontals would be a different story. It does lay down really well though. Kind of goes with the runniness.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

monarchski said:


> If you're brushing and rolling try the Cabinet Coat Acrylic Urethane. Roll it with a 1/2 in microfiber cover and it will look sprayed. Stuff lays down unbelievably well.


Thanks Monarch i actually did use cabinet coat on a spray job but haven't tried brush and roll with it. That 1/2 lays down that good huh? I'm sort of new to the microfibers, I've always been a foam guy for a non-sprayed smooth finish but maybe I need to try a few more of the microfibers


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, you need to ditch the foam rollers.
For Advance, Let the paint do the work.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Joe67 said:


> It's also runny like advance. Personally I'd be afraid of a 1/2 nap if it was a vertical surface. I can just see it sagging. (But I may just be incompetent...) Horizontals would be a different story. It does lay down really well though. Kind of goes with the runniness.


The Cabinet Coat has better sag resistance than the Advance. I rolled 8 foot doors with a 1/2 in microfiber and they look like glass. Ditch the foam rollers.


----------

